# Free Dallas Motorsports Photo Shoot Successful



## dalton13 (Apr 21, 2003)

Sunday May 16th, 2Bones Xtreme Motorsports hosted a Photo Shoot at Lake Lewisville. We completed all of the photo prep and have all of the ladies and rides pictured here...

http://www.2bones.com/modules.php?s...me=Gallery4&file=index&include=view_album.php

We are still looking for other vehicles for yet another free Photo Shoot late in the Summer. Please email [email protected] for details and signup.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

WOW Lookin GOOD


----------

